# Hop/yeast Difference



## Mantis (21/5/09)

Tried a bottle of a pale ale I made back in March last night, and the hop burst of aroma and flavour of cascade was amazing. Strong floral/grapefruit. 
I have used cascade before in pale ales for flavour and aroma and never got this 

The difference with this one is that I used a safale german ale yeast (DCL yeast K-97) and not my usual US-05

Would this yeast make all that much difference to the hops coming through??

I dont remember this hop burst coming through in the kegged lot that is long gone, just in the bottles from the same brew


----------



## Mantis (21/5/09)

Well , I am going to duplicate last Sundays Aussie ale done with US-05, and use the german ale yeast.
Should give a definative answer in a few weeks


----------



## browndog (21/5/09)

Being that US-05 is a very clean ale yeast, I'd be surprised if that was behind it Mantis, you didn't comment on fermentation temps though.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## MHB (21/5/09)

Maybe you have never smelt the head space before (head space is the gas above the beer); in a keg we draw the beer from the bottom.

Smell can have a very powerful triggering effect on taste, I think that's why LCPA has "best enjoyed from a glass" on the neck band.

MHB


----------



## Mantis (22/5/09)

Fermentation is controlled in my ferm freezer and set to 18C but might edge up to 20C at the height of the action. 
I think it must be the bottle thing as I am just starting to sample my first AG brews from the bottles 
Must say, I am liking it a lot :icon_drunk:


----------



## Dazza_devil (22/5/09)

I'm doing an APA with US-05 and Cascade at the moment. It's 4 days in and only just starting to level out it's temp. I have the tempmate set at 18 degrees C with 0.5 difference and the fridge has been very busy the last two or three days keeping this beast cool. I't's been cool in the evenings here in Tassie but I would say that this yeast has put off more heat than others I have tried. Perhaps this would drive off more aroma, I did notice a lot of Cascade aroma coming from the fermenter in the first two days but can't notice any now. It's starting to slow so I will be dry hopping in a coupla days with another 20g Cascade pellets.


----------

